# Another SHOGUN...but a NICE one!



## HARPO (Jul 25, 2019)

OK, after that _other_ Shogun debacle of a bike I picked up for $50 and should have left where it was...I was redeemed!!!

Attached please see my Shogun Selectra...*in my size*...and in terrific condition. And ironically, the seat is even in my position. Weird, right?

Yes, there are chips of paint, but overall it's ridiculously clean. Even the chain looks barely used, and the only thing missing is the cable for the front derailleur (_which was attached but broken_). The tires appear to be original as they say Made in Japan (but the logo looks like a Raleigh Rampar "R"). And as far as I can see, everything else is as it left the factory. Even the wheels spin true!

I saw this bike listed weeks ago, but at $250. No way. I contacted the seller and he was adamant on the price, so I thanked him anyway for his time. A week later, he offered it to me for $200, and I still politely said no. To much. Again, a week after that, he contacts me with a $150 offer, which I still declined. I told him the most I could spend was $100 on the bike, and again thanked him for him generous offer. 
So...yesterday morning I received a text saying if I was still interested, he would accept the $100. It was a family members bike he had gotten and had no use for it (to tall!). Could I come by that night to get it. 

And the rest is history!!!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes, these photos are in the condition I picked the bike up in. I can feel the wax on it!!


----------



## PfishB (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice bike.  Patience is rewarded, Grasshopper.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 25, 2019)

PfishB said:


> Nice bike.  Patience is rewarded, Grasshopper.




Lol. Patience is NOT one of my virtues, but I'll mark this up to being lucky. 

BTW...anyone care to guess a year? I'm feeling sometime in the late 80's. Wish I could find a catalog!!


----------



## PfishB (Jul 25, 2019)

HARPO said:


> Lol. Patience is NOT one of my virtues, but I'll mark this up to being lucky.
> 
> BTW...anyone care to guess a year? I'm feeling sometime in the late 80's. Wish I could find a catalog!!




I barely know the meaning of the word myself, so I understand.   I remembered seeing this exact model on the big site awhile back, Google search to the rescue: https://picclick.com/Shogun-Selectr...-Professionally-Refurbished-182943467377.html
Click 'See more' for the details, the seller had it as 1988 - maybe , the 6 speed SIS gear  yours has is in that time period.  I have a Shogun 2000 touring bike that's my go-to for light touring and grocery-getting, I cold-set the stays to 130mm and am running 9sp indexed.  They're  great bikes.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 25, 2019)

@PfishB ...the guy selling that Shogun Selectra lives only about a half hour from me here on Long Island. He's beaten me out of a couple of bikes on Craigslit, fixes them up, and flips them also, lol. I don't know if he ever sold that one, but who knows. He usually lists half a dozen or so at a time.

BTW...any idea as to what* F.I.T.* stands for?...


----------



## PfishB (Jul 25, 2019)

HARPO said:


> @PfishB ...the guy selling that Shogun Selectra lives only about a half hour from me here on Long Island. He's beaten me out of a couple of bikes on Craigslit, fixes them up, and flips them also, lol. I don't know if he ever sold that one, but who knows. He usually lists half a dozen or so at a time.
> 
> BTW...any idea as to what* F.I.T.* stands for?...




It'd be funny if it's the same bike that's made its way back to you seeing that the listing expired in 2008.  Certainly looks very similar but...   No idea on the "F.I.T. System", new one on me.  No doubt something very profound to the Shogun marketing dept. at the time.


----------



## juvela (Jul 25, 2019)

------

I'm afraid you are going to have to make up your mind on this dealership stuff Fred.

If you are going to be a sacred mount dealer then you will needs be let the Shogunate go...an' voysa-versi if you select the Shogunate.   Those distributors will not be happy about having the other company's products in your shop.


-----


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jul 25, 2019)

PfishB said:


> It'd be funny if it's the same bike that's made its way back to you seeing that the listing expired in 2008.  Certainly looks very similar but...   No idea on the "F.I.T. System", new one on me.  No doubt something very profound to the Shogun marketing dept. at the time.



Probably the same bike. If so, they were trying to get their $250 back. I'd try to get some close matching touch-up paint. I feel safe buying nail polish for touch-up jobs.  The store clerks take one look at me and know I'm not painting my finger nails with it. My buddies at the auto parts store often help me nail the colors. Anyway, looks good!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 25, 2019)

juvela said:


> ------
> 
> I'm afraid you are going to have to make up your mind on this dealership stuff Fred.
> 
> ...




Crazy how all I found at one time were Fuji bikes. Now it's Shogun. Can't wait to see what I get into next!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 25, 2019)

CavemanJoe said:


> Probably the same bike. If so, they were trying to get their $250 back. I'd try to get some close matching touch-up paint. I feel safe buying nail polish for touch-up jobs.  The store clerks take one look at me and know I'm not painting my finger nails with it. My buddies at the auto parts store often help me nail the colors. Anyway, looks good!




That guy is a home dealer, and his bikes are always pretty much mint. this one, as nice as it is, isn't. Besides, two totally different areas here on Long Island...and the guy didn't even know what the broken cable was for...:eek:

As far as touch-ups, model paint is usually pretty good if and when I use it. If I can't match it almost perfectly, I leave it alone.


----------



## juvela (Jul 25, 2019)

------

For frosts, pearls and some metallics nail varnish can be handy.

Also convenient that it comes in tiny bottles...with a brush no less!  


-----


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jul 26, 2019)

juvela said:


> ------
> 
> 
> Also convenient that it comes in tiny bottles...with a brush no less!
> ...



  For small chips and scratches, I usually apply touch-up paint with a tooth pick. If I use spray paint, I spray the paint into the cap, then apply it with a toothpick. Sometimes a good clear coat can then be applied to even things out.


----------



## juvela (Jul 26, 2019)

-----

HARPO's quandary -







-----


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jul 26, 2019)

More like a bicycle version of Lou Bega's Mambo Number 5.  My motto is "So many good deals on bikes, so little time!"


----------



## HARPO (Jul 26, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> HARPO's quandary -
> 
> ...


----------



## HARPO (Jul 26, 2019)




----------

